# Shaker Recommendations?



## krj (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm looking for storage shaker recommendations for rubs. I've generally been using old spice containers relabeled for my custom rubs, but I finally broke down and ordered the 8 pack lot of Kosmo's rubs and need some containers/shakers to store/use them in.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 21, 2020)

Does the kosmo rub not come in shakers? Or did you get 5lb bags?


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 21, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/spice-shakers/s?k=spice+shakers&tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 21, 2020)

I use an empty spice container from GFS for my S&P. They're pretty big. but I don't use a shaker for rubs. Tupperware container...


----------



## krj (Jul 21, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Does the kosmo rub not come in shakers? Or did you get 5lb bags?



I bought the 1lb bags, which the bags don't seal worth a damn and are constantly opened after I spend 60 seconds trying to get them to a point where I believe they are closed. Lost quite a bit of their SPG because of the dumb bag.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 21, 2020)

I reuse my big spice shakers from sams once empty. To store those 1lb bags you could empty into Mason jars.....or keep in ziplocs..... Tupperware. Then either put a small amount in a reused shaker or get one like pops recommended

And I know what you mean. Got some wing dust from kosmo. Impossible to close lol


----------



## Steve H (Jul 22, 2020)

Yup, same here. I repurpose used spice shakers as well.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm with Jake on the Mason jars . I also have the vacuum attachment for the jars .
To apply I use this shaker . Gives great even coverage . About 4 " tall 3 1/2 wide . As long as the rub isn't to coarse it works great . Was only a couple bucks .


----------

